# Prewar Schwinn Aerocycle Get Together Show This Sun Pike Cafe Long Beach Ca



## bikesnbuses (Sep 30, 2015)

Saw this on ebay...

In honor of our Hero Tony Henkels---Come see and bring your Aero cycle this Sun to the Pike bicycle swap early morning 4th & ? Google map pike restaraunt-- HEY-Do Not Bid -!-it's a free bike show


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Schw...ng-Beach-Ca-/121774699477?hash=item1c5a5673d5

Ahhhh Thats what this was about..

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...!-Can-t-wait-for-Sunday-)&p=495408#post495408


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Schwinn-AEROCYCLE-remains-as-will-his-memory


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 30, 2015)

I saw that story and didnt put 2+2 together quick enough to NOT post it..


----------

